# 2009 Felt info? (specifically, F55 & F75)



## jasper9 (Jul 2, 2008)

Is any information out yet on what Felt is doing with their 2009 line up? I'm currently weighing the differences between the F55 and F75 - and now wondering if I should hold out for when the next years are available OR then maybe find a 2008 on closeout. 

Thoughts?

- J


----------



## havnmonkey (Jun 21, 2008)

I couldn't find any new 2008 F55's/75's/85's in my size (58cm) in SoFL... I also had my LBS contact Felt, who idvised them that no F's were in stock until the 09's ship out n August. I don't expect anything drastic, otherewise we may have heard something already.

I ended up getting an '07 from the classifieds. Should be here by the end of the week!!!


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

If you can find an '08 in your size, buy it. '09's are going up in price.


----------



## jasper9 (Jul 2, 2008)

the guy at the shop just mentioned that to me today (about prices going up) and i read it in a thread here today. is that because of the cost of oil? that sure complicates things for me...


----------



## havnmonkey (Jun 21, 2008)

jasper9 said:


> the guy at the shop just mentioned that to me today (about prices going up) and i read it in a thread here today. is that because of the cost of oil? that sure complicates things for me...


yea it's from oil... That may have a little bit to do with it. But seriously, what doesn't get more expensive from year to year??? Anyways, I bought a used F75 of the 'board, and I am awaiting eagerly for it's arrival!!!

Unless the shops have an '08 sitting in front of you... you ain't gonna be able to order one. Gonna have to wait for the more expensive '09s...


----------



## jasper9 (Jul 2, 2008)

found out that they are dropping the F55 in the 2009 line. the F75 is going a few hundred higher and is a compact. sure doesn't help my decision making, unless any of you have a F4 or 55 you want to unload to me in 54cm


----------



## havnmonkey (Jun 21, 2008)

what??? The F's all had the same frame!!! The components were the only difference between F55, F75, & F85s... So, does that mean no DA, or some kind of mixto group???


----------



## jasper9 (Jul 2, 2008)

dunno... all i know is i have a 2008 F75 in my garage right now   

oh and i saw the 2009 F3 SL. Holy crap that bike is hot. Light as a feather.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

jasper9 said:


> dunno... all i know is i have a 2008 F75 in my garage right now
> 
> oh and i saw the 2009 F3 SL. Holy crap that bike is hot. Light as a feather.


Your new bike is in the garage????:nono: That's where the silly cars go. Your bike belongs in the cozy house. j/k

Congratulations and welcome to the club.:thumbsup:


----------



## havnmonkey (Jun 21, 2008)

jasper9 said:


> dunno... all i know is i have a 2008 F75 in my garage right now
> 
> oh and i saw the 2009 F3 SL. Holy crap that bike is hot. Light as a feather.


I'm hoping the boyz in brown will drop off a nice, big brown box at my house this evening!!!!
Bikes inside for me... No garage!!!


----------



## jasper9 (Jul 2, 2008)

i should post a picture of our garage to clarify - cars go outside, our multitude of bikes go inside of it...! (among tools, camping gear, hiking gear, etc...)


----------



## rbaisa (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello all. I am new to the forum and I just found this review for the 2009 Felt F3 with lots of pics.
http://www.bikesportmichigan.com/reviews/felt2009F3SL.shtml


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

havnmonkey said:


> what??? The F's all had the same frame!!! The components were the only difference between F55, F75, & F85s... So, does that mean no DA, or some kind of mixto group???


 Actually, not all F's use the same frame. The F75 and F55 use the same frame- aluminum with carbon seatstays. The F85 uses the same aluminum but it's all aluminum. There are no carbon pieces on an F85 frame.


----------

